# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.50.7 187f881 (01/28/2019)



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Another dot release (2018.50.7 187f881) rolling out onto TeslaFi. Probably only bug fixes but can anyone confirm?

[MOD NOTE: DO NOT POST SAYING THAT YOU RECEIVED THIS UPDATE - USE THE VOTING BUTTONS IN THE POLL ABOVE INSTEAD]


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Doesn’t look like it’s been pushed to any Model 3s yet.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Looks like I jumped the gun. Still no M3 installs.

MODs you can delete. Sorry!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

airj1012 said:


> Looks like I jumped the gun. Still no M3 installs.


No worries, it's early... Model 3 may get it yet. 

FYI, I have my TeslaFi settings configured to send me an email alert when a Model 3 (but not a Model S or X) installs a new firmware version. That way, all I need to do is keep an eye out for that email.

In TeslaFi: Settings > Notifications > Scroll down to "New Software Alerts". Make sure "Model 3" is checked, and uncheck "Model S & X".


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

I don't think you jumped the gun. I'm on 50.6 and just had the black screen, no audio and frozen radio controls even after 3 reboots. Even the turn signal sound isn't working. Hoping for 50.7 now.....


----------

